# Sierra [email protected] Murphys



## sama (28/7/11)

Syd paper,dans stocking sierra nevada and free tastings friday and saturday afternoon.!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick JD (28/7/11)

Do they have the Torpedo IPA?


----------



## Gar (28/7/11)

Sweet!

I hope they do the same in QLD


----------



## humulus (28/7/11)

Going past the local one tomorrow arvo! will see if they have tastings,check the EXPIRY date and purchase
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## lagers44 (28/7/11)

Just did search , they have Kellweis , pale ale & torpedo , $20 six packs & $23 for torpedo

Edit: Tastings not at Burwood or Manly Vale


----------



## Nick JD (28/7/11)

My local always has SNPA ... but never their IPA. Sad, because it's in the corner store in America.

EDIT: must check it up here. Website says YES. Anyone tried their Hefe?


----------



## Pennywise (28/7/11)

humulus said:


> Going past the local one tomorrow arvo! will see if they have tastings,check the EXPIRY date and purchase
> :icon_chickcheers:



+1, only ever seen SN beers out of date from my local Dans


----------



## Malted (28/7/11)

Pennywise said:


> +1, only ever seen SN beers out of date from my local Dans







Best before May 2012. Tastes :icon_drool2: good to me! They have recently got it, so can't have abused it too much given we are in Winter.


----------



## lukiep8 (28/7/11)

While I never advocate Dan Murphys, all the Sierra Nevada around the country is FRESH due to the new importer going direct and everything coming in in refrigerated shipping containers. Dan's is ranging Pale Ale, Torpedo and Kellerweiss. Independants get those + seasonals.

All the Torpedo we have ever sold since the new shipments was bottled 2 months prior.


----------



## Nick JD (28/7/11)

LUKIE said:


> All the Torpedo we have ever sold since the new shipments was bottled 2 months prior.



Probably needs that to get a fizz on anyway...


----------



## Bizier (28/7/11)

I had the weiss at the brewery, it its fantastic fresh, very good wheat beer for one not brewed in GER.


----------



## Pennywise (28/7/11)

Malted said:


> Best before May 2012. Tastes :icon_drool2: good to me! They have recently got it, so can't have abused it too much given we are in Winter.



Might have to have looksee then.

Had the Kellerweis the other day, deffinatly a very tasty drop.


----------



## felten (28/7/11)

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2011/01/sierra...ada-on-its-way/

Previously it was only a grey import, now it's coming in fresher and I think it's cheaper as well (?).


----------



## seemax (28/7/11)

Finally.... and fresh !!!

:chug: :chug:


----------



## petesbrew (28/7/11)

I guess I'm not the only one sitting at my desk, knees shaking with excitement.


----------



## .DJ. (28/7/11)

petesbrew said:


> I guess I'm not the only one sitting at my desk, knees shaking with excitement.



this! :beerbang: 

Torpedo IPA = :icon_drool2:


----------



## argon (28/7/11)

petesbrew said:


> I guess I'm not the only one sitting at my desk, knees shaking with excitement.



and i guess i'm not the only one that won't be surprised if i walk into any Brisbane Dan's and NOT see sierra nevada <_<


----------



## adryargument (28/7/11)

Definitely dropping by on the way home.
Torpedo IPA here i come!


----------



## cdbrown (28/7/11)

As the importer is here in WA - there better be some at Dan Murphy in Midland tonight


----------



## bigandhairy (28/7/11)

Saw the torpedo at a cellarbrations, i was quite surprised as it is only small shop as well. I hadnt had one before so I got one and it was lubbery :icon_drool2: 

bah


----------



## Beer Magician (28/7/11)

adryargument said:


> Definitely dropping by on the way home.
> Torpedo IPA here i come!



I just came back from the US and couldn't get enough of the Sierra Nevada brews, they have some very tasty stuff.


----------



## warra48 (28/7/11)

Dan's in Port Macquarie is the latest of their stores to open.
Cannot find it in stock there.
They do have Timothy Taylor Landlord. Finally got to try that one, at least.


----------



## Malted (28/7/11)

argon said:


> and i guess i'm not the only one that won't be surprised if i walk into any Brisbane Dan's and NOT see sierra nevada <_<




Get onto their website, look up the beer you want and press "check stock in stores" and it'll tell you which stores have it and if they are running low. 
For example, Woolloongabba, Chermside and Holland Park are out of stock of SN PA, but Hamilton has it...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (28/7/11)

bigandhairy said:


> Saw the torpedo at a cellarbrations, i was quite surprised as it is only small shop as well. I hadnt had one before so I got one and it was lubbery :icon_drool2:
> 
> bah



B&H - is this the cellarbrations on Shaw Road?

There aren't many cellarbrations around anymore (well over our side of town), so I'm hoping that they've done it.

+1 argon - Dan's won't have it. I live between 3 of them, and it takes forever to get something, then they try to make a fanfare of it like they are the doyern of craft bittering. The absolute retardedness they carried on with when they got the Mad Brewer's Stout Noir was self-sycophantic to say the least.

Goomba


----------



## Pollux (28/7/11)

Burwood is out of stock, Alexandria had HEAPS of all the SN range, but none in fridges.....


----------



## humulus (28/7/11)

warra48 said:


> Dan's in Port Macquarie is the latest of their stores to open.
> Cannot find it in stock there.
> They do have Timothy Taylor Landlord. Finally got to try that one, at least.


Warra wot do u reckon?????? bloody top drop isnt it?!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigandhairy (28/7/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> B&H - is this the cellarbrations on Shaw Road?
> 
> There aren't many cellarbrations around anymore (well over our side of town), so I'm hoping that they've done it.
> 
> ...


na mate sorry, at Karalee shopping centre. over near Ippy

bah


----------



## hsb (28/7/11)

humulus said:


> Warra wot do u reckon?????? bloody top drop isnt it?!!!!!!!!



+1 to that (the TT Landlord Ale), a perfect bitter, great to see it rock up at Dan's.


----------



## warra48 (28/7/11)

humulus said:


> Warra wot do u reckon?????? bloody top drop isnt it?!!!!!!!!



Yeah, the Landlord is a top drop. Could get used to it very easily, but not on a self-funded retiree's resources. At $8 for a litre, it's an occasional treat.
Even mrs warra was impressed with the toffee caramel like notes on the palate, but it's not cloying, with prefect bitterness on the finish.


----------



## Supra-Jim (28/7/11)

Swung by Dans on the way home (Eltham VIC) and grabbed a sixer of the Pale (they also had the Torpedo IPA). Will be quite a tasty evening tonight.

Cheers SJ


----------



## keifer33 (28/7/11)

cdbrown said:


> As the importer is here in WA - there better be some at Dan Murphy in Midland tonight



There wont be its all mine.


----------



## razz (28/7/11)

There's plenty at Dan's in Mornington..........shhhhhhh


----------



## humulus (28/7/11)

warra48 said:


> Yeah, the Landlord is a top drop. Could get used to it very easily, but not on a self-funded retiree's resources. At $8 for a litre, it's an occasional treat.
> Even mrs warra was impressed with the toffee caramel like notes on the palate, but it's not cloying, with prefect bitterness on the finish.


We just gotta keep annoying Wyeast to release the1469 west yorkshire ale and we can start trying to knock em out!!!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

Why do so many Aussies brewers get a hard-on about SNPA ? Sure, it's a great, great style example, but any half decent brewer can knock out the equivalent or better for under $30 a corny keg. There's no magical moondust exclusive to this brewery that we can't access as an ingredient. 

Many of you are getting ripped off because you're buying into the name/legend, instead of the beer. What's that old marketing saying.. _Sell the sizzle not the steak_


----------



## bconnery (28/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Why do so many Aussies brewers get a hard-on about SNPA ? Sure, it's a great, great style example, but any half decent brewer can knock out the equivalent or better for under $30 a corny keg. There's no magical moondust exclusive to this brewery that we can't access as an ingredient.
> 
> Many of you are getting ripped off because you're buying into the name/legend, instead of the beer. What's that old marketing saying.. _Sell the sizzle not the steak_


Well firstly I would say that there's not many, if any, brewers in the world that shouldn't try "great great" examples of a style because if you think you can't learn something, good or bad, then you don't know as much as you think you do. 

Maybe because it's a chance to try a beer that defined a style and was one of those that led the way for the rise of craft beer in the US and realistically therefore here? Sometimes the steak and the sizzle sell themselves...


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

bconnery said:


> Well firstly I would say that there's not many, if any, brewers in the world that shouldn't try "great great" examples of a style because if you think you can't learn something, good or bad, then you don't know as much as you think you do.
> 
> Maybe because it's a chance to try a beer that defined a style and was one of those that led the way for the rise of craft beer in the US and realistically therefore here? Sometimes the steak and the sizzle sell themselves...



I admit that I'm one who often buys singles for up to $15 a pop. At least every two weeks. But for the hefty & unjustified pricetag that SNPA commands in Oz (often, not in this case), it's easy enough to brew a whole batch for the price of a 6'er. 

SNPA is not the tears of god. It's am American Pale Ale.


----------



## Effect (28/7/11)

Checked online and they stock the SNPA, Torpedo IPA and the Kellerweise at the Dan Murhpy's close to me. Will buy a 6 back of each...maybe not the kellerweise...

Cheers


----------



## Nick JD (28/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> ... the equivalent or better for under $30 a corny keg. There's no magical moondust exclusive to this brewery that we can't access as an ingredient.



$30! What do you put in it? Moondust? 19L of SNPA is half that.


----------



## Malted (28/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> it's easy enough to brew a whole batch for the price of a 6'er.
> SNPA is not the tears of god. It's am American Pale Ale.




Totally agree ST. 
However, for me it's about familiarising myself with a style and what I want from a beer i might make. For a novice brewer like me it's about what is the bar that I am aiming for and is this a variation of the style (not all APA's are the same) that I would want to make. I'd love to try NZ Epic beers but they are heaps more expensive than SN beers...


----------



## lukiep8 (28/7/11)

Sierra Nevada has been available fresh, direct, and refrigerated, from independant liquor stores for the past 2 months. In fact, the second shipment with the Southern Hemisphere Harvest landed 2 weeks ago, with the third shipment with several more seasonals due in a couple of weeks.

If your "local Dan's" doesn't have it, check out one of your local independant liquor stores :icon_cheers:


----------



## OzMemphis (28/7/11)

I just came back from a USA Holiday and both myself and my mate decided on attempting to try all the US Beers we could!
Well, certainly out of all of them the SNPA stood out from the crowd, most others were crap!
Might have to grab a case now! Although the almost double price difference is hard to swallow!!!


----------



## Nick JD (28/7/11)

I was recently in a NY corner store just off Broadway chatting to a NYPD cop, who'd been flirting heavily with the checkout chick. He turns around and checks out my Torpedo six pack and we chatted for a while about American Ales. I would have picked him for a Bud drinker, but he reeled off a bunch of "must trys", most of which I forgot. Makes ya wonder what an Aussie cop knows about beer ... he was interested when I told him about Little Creatures.

It's companys like SN (1980) that are pivotal to what we brew now. And if NY cops are well-versed in craft brews then how long will it take for the Aussie Blue Collar bloke to embrace a flavourful beer?


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> $30! What do you put in it? Moondust? 19L of SNPA is half that.



I lose money on the beeswax pot sealant. :wacko:


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> It's companys like SN (1980) are pivotal to what we brew now.



Maybe. But when it starts to be imported en-masse and sold by Dan's, you can be sure it will soon be BUL. 

I watched a movie recently where Kevin Costner played a supporting role (for his star has faded) and in a scene they were sitting at the old formica kitchen table drinking SNPA. Of course the label was facing the camera, so it clearly wasn't an accidental appearance from everyone's favourite yankee demigod. 

Australian micro's can stand proudly within the style, but the 'legend' status of beers such as SNPA bury the local produce. Dudes should try looking in your own backyard for USA (styled) PA's.


----------



## lukiep8 (28/7/11)

Sierra Nevada is not going to be brewed under license. It is being imported by an independant distributor over here in Western Australia.


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

LUKIE said:


> Sierra Nevada is not going to be brewed under license. It is being imported by an independant distributor over here in Western Australia.




You're saying never ? If Dan's get's a hold of it, and ships some serious units per annum, the game plan may change.


----------



## lukiep8 (28/7/11)

Dan Murphy's are not importing Sierra Nevada, and given how particular Sierra Nevada are about the brand, they required refrigerated shipping. Given that is the case, I find it doubtful they would trust any other brewer to produce beer under their label and take away the integrity of their products.


----------



## wessmith (28/7/11)

LUKIE said:


> Sierra Nevada is not going to be brewed under license. It is being imported by an independant distributor over here in Western Australia.



Cracked a SNPA tonight from Dans at Mittagong. BB May 2012. Great head and great lacing. Slight malty aroma - certainly not hoppy aromatic. Initial taste of a well attenuated beer but lacking body. Quite dry in fact. Left a bit in the glass and picked some melanoiden notes as it warmed up. Probably either munich or aromatic malt. At 5.6% I would have expected a lot more body to support the ethanol. 

Bad? no way, just my pedantic desire for the best. Enjoy.

Wes


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

LUKIE said:


> Dan Murphy's are not importing Sierra Nevada, and given how particular Sierra Nevada are about the brand, they required refrigerated shipping. Given that is the case, I find it doubtful they would trust any other brewer to produce beer under their label and take away the integrity of their products.



What about Stella Artois, a brewery around since the 1700's, holding over 70% of the marketshare in Belgian-brewed beers. A major figurehead in the style of Euro pilsner. A brewery with integrity. Once that became immensly popular in Australia as a premium product, a business decision was made by faceless executives to BUL the bastard in Abbotsford, Victoria. 

The arguement towards integrity is futile when SABMiller comes knocking at the door with fistfuls of cash... or when Fosters does the same for local production & distribution rights. EVeryone has their price, and Corporation Inc. has the money to buy out anyone's good intentions.


----------



## [email protected] (28/7/11)

I think that getting SN beers here mainstream can only be a good thing for the Aus craft/micro industry. It might make local players stand up and take note as well as inspiring new brewers.

The thing is they are a " legend" in the USA, they were there when the whole " craft beer" movement began, they focused their efforts on producing a tasty. hoppy beer of a high standard and consistency. 

I am looking forward to trying their range that is available here. Then i try the pale ale clone recipes floating around yank brewing forums? pretty simple recipe too.

I doubt very much they would ever allow brew under licence.

my 2 bob

cheers


----------



## WarmBeer (28/7/11)

Got the last stubbie of SNPA, and one of the last stubbies of the Torpedo at the Dan's just off Brighton Rd on the way home.

I hope this shows the high-ups at Dan's that high-quality, high-cost beers are a viable market.


----------



## pbrosnan (28/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> My local always has SNPA ... but never their IPA. Sad, because it's in the corner store in America.
> 
> EDIT: must check it up here. Website says YES. Anyone tried their Hefe?


Be thankful for small Murphys, I mean mercies.


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

Mercenary. 

This is the CEO of Dan's


----------



## pbrosnan (28/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> What about Stella Artois, a brewery around since the 1700's, holding over 70% of the marketshare in Belgian-brewed beers. A major figurehead in the style of Euro pilsner. A brewery with integrity. Once that became immensly popular in Australia as a premium product, a business decision was made by faceless executives to BUL the bastard in Abbotsford, Victoria.
> 
> The arguement towards integrity is futile when SABMiller comes knocking at the door with fistfuls of cash... or when Fosters does the same for local production & distribution rights. EVeryone has their price, and Corporation Inc. has the money to buy out anyone's good intentions.


If you're comparing InBev to SN then you're comparing chalk and cheese. Better to compare SN to Coopers who managed to fight of Lion a few years ago. SN COULD be brewed under licence but only if they sell the whole operation to someone like InBev, something I don't think will happen but, give the vagaries of corporate arrangements, could. And it's also true that Stella is a far more palatable beer to the great pool of beer ignoranuses. I think that SNPA can actually, truthfully be called a truly great beer.


----------



## super_simian (28/7/11)

I've tried it here (from Blackhearts and Sparrows) and in the UK and while the Torpedo is fantastic, I'd take a LCPA over the SNPA, hands down.


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

pbrosnan said:


> I think that SNPA can actually, truthfully be called a truly great beer.



And I would agree with you. Apologies to all for going off on a tangent. :icon_drunk: 

Still see no point in buying more than a single bottle as a treat, then if you like it, brew a batch for yourself that will be a fresher product.


----------



## pbrosnan (28/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Still see no point in buying more than a single bottle as a treat, then if you like it, brew a batch for yourself that will be a fresher product.


Yes, well, it's not quite as straightforward as that, at least not for me. BTW, does anyone know what the carton price was at DMs?


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

pbrosnan said:


> If you're comparing InBev to SN then you're comparing chalk and cheese. Better to compare SN to Coopers who managed to fight of Lion a few years ago.



Before you start flying the flag for the great Australian brewery icon, we should consider that Coopers don't have the same patriotic allegiance as some of it's followers think.They (Coopers) were until recently the Australian distributors for Budweiser, and were in high level talks with InBev to BUL the stuff, going so far as to start kitting out their Regency Park premises for lagering, at what I'm sure was a considerable investment. In true Corporate Godzilla tactics, the previously burned Lion Nathan snatched the deal away from Coopers, leaving them out of pocket and without the contract. 

All is not rosy in the world of commercial brewing.


----------



## pbrosnan (28/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Before you start flying the flag for the great Australian brewery icon [snip].


I would never do that, I'm not much of a patriot and given Ben Franklin's maxim I don't consider that a bad thing. I'm not sure what SN's business model is but I what I meant was that the likelihood of Coopers signature brands being BUL is comparable to SNs.


Silo Ted said:


> All is not rosy in the world of commercial brewing.


True.


----------



## Screwtop (28/7/11)

Look Here

Calling my nearest Dans as I type, tomorrow is beerday, might as well have a great beer to share with son No.2 as he's home for the WE.

Screwy


----------



## Siborg (28/7/11)

Just grabbed a sixer each of the torpedo and pale from Dans on Doncaster rd. Will be grabbing a slab of the pale next pay day (if they've got any left).


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> Look Here
> 
> Calling my nearest Dans as I type, tomorrow is beerday, might as well have a great beer to share with son No.2 as he's home for the WE.
> 
> Screwy



Holy Christ, that's going to kill the independent bottleshops. For a $3.10 retail sale per bottle (case price), I doubt the indies could even bring it in for that, let alone flog it off for a profit. Last I saw SNPA it was $7 a single :huh: 

Good for the beer connoisseurs in the short term, but it's just another step in the Woolworths/Coles duopoly raping the little guys in business. Once they close down the indies, they'll scrap the imports, and it will be Tooheys, VB & Hanner & Tongs for eternity. 

Corporations: 1
Beer Appreciation Evolution: 0


----------



## pbrosnan (28/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> Look Here
> 
> Calling my nearest Dans as I type, tomorrow is beerday, might as well have a great beer to share with son No.2 as he's home for the WE.
> 
> Screwy


Thanks. I bought a carton from the IBS specialty shop here in Perth about a month ago when the imports first started and the price was $77 a carton so not a big discount at DM but it is more convenient location wise for me.


----------



## Nick JD (28/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Last I saw SNPA it was $7 a single :huh:



Last time I bought it, it was $10 a six pack. Which is $9 Australian - for 6. 

BUL would be great. No, I don't feel like arguing.


----------



## pbrosnan (28/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> Last time I bought it, it was $10 a six pack. Which is $9 Australian - for 6.
> 
> BUL would be great. No, I don't feel like arguing.


Good, you don't have one (argument that is).


----------



## Silo Ted (28/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> BUL would be great. No, I don't feel like arguing.



You're no fun


----------



## Jazman (28/7/11)

They are at dm Munno Para been a while since i had a snpa but glad to tast teh torpedo the snpa i had years was fresh from the states via carry on bag was before that stupid 100ml liquid rule


----------



## Batz (28/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> Look Here
> 
> Calling my nearest Dans as I type, tomorrow is beerday, might as well have a great beer to share with son No.2 as he's home for the WE.
> 
> Screwy




I'm home for one stinking day then off to work again, will visit Dans and made it a Sierra Navada Saturday.


----------



## sanpedro (28/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Holy Christ, that's going to kill the independent bottleshops. For a $3.10 retail sale per bottle (case price), I doubt the indies could even bring it in for that, let alone flog it off for a profit. Last I saw SNPA it was $7 a single :huh:


 
I think you will find thats incorrect, both the independent's and Dan's are buying from the same Australian distributor so the indies are able to access it for less than $3.10 per bottle. Direct imported SN has been around for at least a month now for between $4-$5 per bottle at independent bottle shops. For example, indie bottlos in Melbourne are selling SNPA cartons for as low as $75 (sane as Dans) and cartons of torpedo's for $85 (less than Dans). 

I agree with your sentiment though people should be trying to support the independent bottle shops if they can offer it for a decent price.


----------



## melvy (28/7/11)

bigandhairy said:


> Saw the torpedo at a cellarbrations, i was quite surprised as it is only small shop as well. I hadnt had one before so I got one and it was lubbery :icon_drool2:
> 
> bah



Any idea how much a carton was at cellarbrations bah?


----------



## cdbrown (28/7/11)

Just picked up a carton of SNPA and am really enjoying the balance of the beer. So glad phoenix beers have got the importing right on these as they are selling for under $80 instead of near double that when it was a grey import. Will probably pick up a 6er of the IPA as well.

Now to come up with a good recipe so I can brew something similar


----------



## Gar (28/7/11)

Yay my Dan's had em!!! 

Can't say the Pale Ale blew me away as much as I thought it would but I'm quite in love with their Torpedo IPA right now :icon_drunk:.

Neither of them had as a big of a nose as I thought they would too.

*edit* IPA is too frigging good.... that is all...... carry on


----------



## lukiep8 (28/7/11)

If you guys one to go the next step up from the Torpedo, there is a small amount of Southern Hemisphere Harvest floating around the better independants. IPA hopped with super fresh New Zealand hops.


----------



## eamonnfoley (28/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Why do so many Aussies brewers get a hard-on about SNPA ? Sure, it's a great, great style example, but any half decent brewer can knock out the equivalent or better for under $30 a corny keg. There's no magical moondust exclusive to this brewery that we can't access as an ingredient.
> 
> Many of you are getting ripped off because you're buying into the name/legend, instead of the beer. What's that old marketing saying.. _Sell the sizzle not the steak_



Maybe because its a classic, and that means something to a lot of brewers - respect for the pioneers. Bit like Pilsner Urquell, or Coopers. Not the best examples going around, but the first/original (or only -coopers) of its kind. 

And SNPA is fresh and cheap here in Australia these days. That certainly helps.


----------



## keifer33 (28/7/11)

cdbrown said:


> Just picked up a carton of SNPA and am really enjoying the balance of the beer. So glad phoenix beers have got the importing right on these as they are selling for under $80 instead of near double that when it was a grey import. Will probably pick up a 6er of the IPA as well.
> 
> Now to come up with a good recipe so I can brew something similar



Yeah looking forward to knocking something out having tasted it for the first time tonight. Dans in Midland had a fair bit in the end...


----------



## Silo Ted (29/7/11)

sanpedro said:


> I think you will find thats incorrect, both the independent's and Dan's are buying from the same Australian distributor so the indies are able to access it for less than $3.10 per bottle. Direct imported SN has been around for at least a month now for between $4-$5 per bottle at independent bottle shops. For example, indie bottlos in Melbourne are selling SNPA cartons for as low as $75 (sane as Dans) and cartons of torpedo's for $85 (less than Dans).
> 
> I agree with your sentiment though people should be trying to support the independent bottle shops if they can offer it for a decent price.



That's not how the major retail market works at all. Having been employed by a FMCG co in the past, I can tell you now that Woolworths & Coles are ruthless in their demands on suppliers to get a cheaper price. A true indie store, owned & operated privately with no affiliation to the duopoly that might buy three cartons of beer a week through the distributor is not going to get anywhere near the same wholesale price as a major retailer who has signed on to purchase two thousands cartons a month. This is where Dan Murphey's, First Choice, Vintage Cellars, BWS or the 450 ALH (Woolworths)owned pubs & bottleshops can make their money, strategically market loss leaders (selling at cost or below to get people into the store) and dominate the market. 

Having also seen some distributor wholesale pricing for 'craft beers' owned by the major brewers (Fat Yak etc), the price that a stand-alone pub gets goods for is amazingly expensive. So much so that this pub in question find it cheaper to buy their Stella, Heinekin & Corona from the local First Choice rather than from direct distribution.


----------



## sanpedro (29/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> That's not how the major retail market works at all. Having been employed by a FMCG co in the past, I can tell you now that Woolworths & Coles are ruthless in their demands on suppliers to get a cheaper price. A true indie store, owned & operated privately with no affiliation to the duopoly that might buy three cartons of beer a week through the distributor is not going to get anywhere near the same wholesale price as a major retailer who has signed on to purchase two thousands cartons a month. This is where Dan Murphey's, First Choice, Vintage Cellars, BWS or the 450 ALH (Woolworths)owned pubs & bottleshops can make their money, strategically market loss leaders (selling at cost or below to get people into the store) and dominate the market.
> 
> Having also seen some distributor wholesale pricing for 'craft beers' owned by the major brewers (Fat Yak etc), the price that a stand-alone pub gets goods for is amazingly expensive. So much so that this pub in question find it cheaper to buy their Stella, Heinekin & Corona from the local First Choice rather than from direct distribution.



Ok you completely ignored my point here, you made an assertion that independents can't get SN for $3.10 a bottle - incorrect. This means that at the moment independents are competing with Woolies and Coles. 

Again I agree with you sentiment here, I was just saying your assertion to support your argument is not correct. I agree that over time as SN builds volume in Coles /Woolies, they will demand a lower wholesale price, or demand larger rebates for volume breakages etc to lower their effective cost of gods sold.


----------



## Malted (29/7/11)

LUKIE said:


> If you guys one to go the next step up from the Torpedo, there is a small amount of Southern Hemisphere Harvest floating around the better independants. IPA hopped with super fresh New Zealand hops.




Cheers for the heads up! I will be trying to hunt it down.


----------



## Phoney (29/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> Last time I bought it, it was $10 a six pack. Which is $9 Australian - for 6.
> 
> BUL would be great. No, I don't feel like arguing.



I've paid that for SNPA - at a freakin 7/11 service station.

Now I'm no mathematician, but according to my calculations that means this Mr Dan Murphy (if that is his real name) is minting it.


----------



## Nick JD (29/7/11)

Gar said:


> *edit* IPA is too frigging good.... that is all...... carry on



Sierra Nevada Torpedo

ABV: 7.2%
Yeast: Ale Yeast
Malts Two-row Pale, Carapils & Crystal
OG: 17.8 Plato (1.073)
TG: 4.6 Plato (1.018)
Bittering hops: Magnum
Finishing hops: Magnum & Crystal
Dry hopping: Magnum, Crystal & Citra
Bitterness units: 70

From what I've read about it - it's the Citra that's "torpedoed" with some kinda Hop Randall (or whatever they're called) contraption. I have a feeling that last season's Citra got snapped up by SN.


----------



## Shed101 (29/7/11)

Yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnn.

SNPA's last decade's news. 

I'll get excited when we start getting tap lists like my mate's local  in LA.

Jesus, Chimay Tripel on tap!


... Might see if I can pick up the Torpedo, though :unsure: Frig, they've only got 40-odd bottles left in Kawana store already.


----------



## Gar (29/7/11)

Nick JD said:


> Sierra Nevada Torpedo
> 
> ABV: 7.2%
> Yeast: Ale Yeast
> ...



Cheers Nick :beer: 

I'm seriously considering doing this, I've got the full recipe in a BYO magazine somewhere :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (29/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> Look Here
> 
> Calling my nearest Dans as I type, tomorrow is beerday, might as well have a great beer to share with son No.2 as he's home for the WE.
> 
> Screwy



According to that Albany Creek has got them in stock :blink: 
Look in the sunny fenced off bit of the carpark.


----------



## azrebb (29/7/11)

Shed101 said:


> Yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnn.
> 
> SNPA's last decade's news.
> 
> ...



Don't worry Shed... I've got your back down here in Caloundra.


----------



## Shed101 (29/7/11)

azrebb said:


> Don't worry Shed... I've got your back down here in Caloundra.



How silly of me ... course you have.
You've got so much on the shelves now it's hard to pick!

Now why is it we don't get multiple page threads about smaller bottle shops stocking beer from a particular brewery???


----------



## .DJ. (29/7/11)

And the wife picked me up a sixer of the IPA.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Josh (29/7/11)

SWMBO received my shopping list this morning, then sent a picture an hour later of my request.
2 x bottles Pale Ale and Kellerweis and a sixer of Torpedo. Looking forward to Friday Night Footy a whole lot more now.

Dan's Wentworthville still in stock but getting low apparently.


----------



## chadjaja (29/7/11)

Shed101 said:


> Yaaaaaawwwwwwnnnn.
> 
> SNPA's last decade's news.
> 
> ...



Last time I was in cookie they had chimay on tap 

Got asixer of each SN for the weekend. Looking forward to having a more fresh version


----------



## cdbrown (29/7/11)

Gar said:


> Cheers Nick :beer:
> 
> I'm seriously considering doing this, I've got the full recipe in a BYO magazine somewhere :icon_cheers:



Any chance of posting up the recipe?


----------



## Moz (29/7/11)

phoneyhuh said:


> I've paid that for SNPA - at a freakin 7/11 service station.
> 
> Now I'm no mathematician, but according to my calculations that means this Mr Dan Murphy (if that is his real name) is minting it.




We have much higher taxes on alcohol then the US. Having said that I'm sure this Dan Murphy fella isn't sort of a quid.


----------



## Gar (29/7/11)

cdbrown said:


> Any chance of posting up the recipe?



Sure, I'll up it when I get home :icon_cheers:


----------



## joshuahardie (29/7/11)

Pollux said:


> Burwood is out of stock, Alexandria had HEAPS of all the SN range, but none in fridges.....



Just went into Alexandria

Pale totally gone
Torpedo is down to the last 2 cases
Keller not much more maybe 3 cases

moving fast by the looks of it

had to settle for 2 sixers of the torpedo.


----------



## joshuahardie (29/7/11)

Shed101 said:


> Now why is it we don't get multiple page threads about smaller bottle shops stocking beer from a particular brewery???



Probably because not many of us are lucky enough to have a great independent near us.


----------



## lukiep8 (29/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> That's not how the major retail market works at all. Having been employed by a FMCG co in the past, I can tell you now that Woolworths & Coles are ruthless in their demands on suppliers to get a cheaper price. A true indie store, owned & operated privately with no affiliation to the duopoly that might buy three cartons of beer a week through the distributor is not going to get anywhere near the same wholesale price as a major retailer who has signed on to purchase two thousands cartons a month. This is where Dan Murphey's, First Choice, Vintage Cellars, BWS or the 450 ALH (Woolworths)owned pubs & bottleshops can make their money, strategically market loss leaders (selling at cost or below to get people into the store) and dominate the market.
> 
> Having also seen some distributor wholesale pricing for 'craft beers' owned by the major brewers (Fat Yak etc), the price that a stand-alone pub gets goods for is amazingly expensive. So much so that this pub in question find it cheaper to buy their Stella, Heinekin & Corona from the local First Choice rather than from direct distribution.



We sold 2 pallets in 5 days, and we are a tiny little shop in the suburbs of Perth, and our price was on par with Dan Murphy's.

The pricing structure on Sierra Nevada and the deals running with it, means that it can be put out at the same price as Dan's, with a healthy margin on it.


----------



## warra48 (29/7/11)

Contrary to what I posted earlier in this thread, I found it at Dans Port Macquarie today. Seemed to be plenty of stock there, including the Wheat and IPA.
Bought a sixer of the SNPA. 
It's all the budget would run to, having just forked out for 2 new tyres for the Subaru.
The plan is to pour it into side by side glasses of the SNPA and Wicked Elf Pale Ale, just for comparison.


----------



## jkmeldrum (29/7/11)

Thanks for the heads-up guys, called in to Dan's at Munno Para on my way back to the city today....got a few of each style....looking forward to trying tonight......Had plenty in stock.


----------



## humulus (29/7/11)

Just picked up a 6er of Torpedo at Dans Menai they got all 3 there and the tastings are on 
Staring at beer fridge waiting for it too cool down!!!!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pollux (29/7/11)

joshuahardie said:


> Just went into Alexandria
> 
> Pale totally gone
> Torpedo is down to the last 2 cases
> ...



WOW, I was in there late yesterday arvo too.........But they did have it in around 3 different locations so you had to hunt it down.

Been out shopping again today..........Decisions, decisions....


----------



## argon (29/7/11)

I had a taster or the Torpedo last night and wasn't all that impressed. Admittedly i had been tasting some very good super fresh IPAs from other brewers at BABBs.

Not writing it off as yet though... i shall be continuing this research along with determining the quality of the SNPA :chug:


----------



## warra48 (29/7/11)

Just tasted my first SNPA.

It's a very nice beer, but to me it in some ways seems overhyped.
The colour is not as dark as I had imagined it to be. 
The aroma was lacking much in the way of obvious US hop character, certainly a lot less than my own APA brews, or our local Wicked Elf American Pale Ale.
Very clean malt character, but with less body than my own APAs of a similar ABV. Again, I expected more hop character in its flavour than I could perceive.
Nice bitterness and clean finish.

Maybe I'm a little harsh, but when you've been spoiled with your own brews, I think I'm entitled to expect a really exciting brew after all the hype I've read over the years. Having said that, I still think it's way ahead of the usual Aus megabrews, I dispair at the choice at my golf club, out of 8 taps, the only drinkable brew is Tooheys Old. 
I'd happily drink SNPA any time it's offered to me, but I think there are better brews.

By the way, the SNPA was my first brew for the day, so my palate was fresh.


----------



## jkmeldrum (29/7/11)

warra48 said:


> Just tasted my first SNPA.
> 
> It's a very nice beer, but to me it in some ways seems overhyped.
> The colour is not as dark as I had imagined it to be.
> ...



+1 for your review.....I couldn't have written it any better.....SNPA virgin too....agree was a nice drop, but would prefer my APA's instead.

I heard it described in the Little Creatures vain, but I'd take LCPA any day, or Alpha Pale Ale. Maybe it's lost a bit in transit.

Anyway, about to try the IPA now


----------



## Blackapple (29/7/11)

Lived in the states for a few years a while ago and used to drink this a fair bit.

Picked up a 6 pack today, first time I've bought it in OZ....

Tastes nothing like I remember, seems like the hops missed the plane.

Still...better than a punch in the face

Wicked elf anyday, love it


----------



## pbrosnan (29/7/11)

Molly said:


> +1 for your review.....I couldn't have written it any better.....SNPA virgin too....agree was a nice drop, but would prefer my APA's instead.
> 
> I heard it described in the Little Creatures vain, but I'd take LCPA any day, or Alpha Pale Ale. Maybe it's lost a bit in transit.
> 
> Anyway, about to try the IPA now


I don't think the transit has done it any harm, tastes the same as it did in the US IIRC. I love US style pale ales and this is without doubt one of the best, as are the other 2 beers you mention. I'd say SNPA is probably hoppier than LCPA, closer to Alpha. And it's actually cheaper than Alpha.


----------



## jkmeldrum (29/7/11)

pbrosnan said:


> I don't think the transit has done it any harm, tastes the same as it did in the US IIRC. I love US style pale ales and this is without doubt one of the best, as are the other 2 beers you mention. I'd say SNPA is probably hoppier than LCPA, closer to Alpha. And it's actually cheaper than Alpha.


I know.... Alpha would have to be my favourite....although I haven't tried Wicked Elf yet.

Why is it I always have to have expensive taste...Life would be so much cheaper as a Megaswiller!


----------



## mattfos01 (29/7/11)

Just popped down to dans @ Alexandria. I was informed they had soldout of the pale ale. Which worried me none because I wanted to try the torpedo. Grabbed a six, tasty, some what inspirational. I reckon it will help shape what I am brewing. I think after one I still prefer in terms of commercials the punk ipa. However sn still has five opportunities in the fridge to change my mind..... :icon_cheers:


----------



## pimpsqueak (29/7/11)

Think I might have snapped up the last 6er of Torpedo at Dans Alexandria. Apologies and commiserations to anyone I have deprived.
I shall have a beer in your honour :icon_drunk: 

Bloody hard to walk out with just 6 beers though. Grabbed a Landlord, Coopers Vintage and a few others too.


----------



## Gar (29/7/11)

Here is that clone recipe CDBROWN,

Sierra Navada: Torpedo IPA - 19L Batch

OG1070 - FG1018
IBU: 70
SRM: 11
ABV: 7.2%

6.40kg Pale Malt
0.31kg Caramal Malt (60L)

34g Magnum Hops (60 mins)
28g Magnum Hops (5 mins)
28g Crystal Hops (5 mins)
19g Magnum Hops (Dry Hop)
19g Crystal Hops (Dry Hop)
19g Citra Hops (Dry Hop)

Wyeast 1056 American Ale


Mash at 67' for 60 mins - Boil 90 mins
Ferment at 20' - Dry hop for 10 Days to 2 weeks or use a torpedo to add hop character


----------



## Mikedub (29/7/11)

warra48 said:


> Just tasted my first SNPA.
> 
> It's a very nice beer, but to me it in some ways seems overhyped.
> The colour is not as dark as I had imagined it to be.
> ...



+2, as a SNPA virgin totally agree and expected something else,
just picked up last 6 packs of the PA and Torpedo at Strathfield, which IMO is awesome, (Torpedo that is, Strathfield-Meh), fantasic malt profile, doesnt feel like 7.2%,................ hang on, yes it does


----------



## Filby (29/7/11)

Just drinking a Torpedo. I feel that it is a nicely balanced beer. It doesn't have a 'punch in ya face' hop flavor...but thats why its balanced


----------



## Screwtop (29/7/11)

Son just arrived, bought Torpedo from the Kawana Dans store. Drinking it as I type, typical SN beer beautifully balanced with the smoothest mouthfeel.

Working tomorrow and Sunday track driving so just the one tonight, lookout Sunday night :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Shed101 (29/7/11)

Screwtop said:


> Son just arrived, bought Torpedo from the Kawana Dans store. Drinking it as I type, typical SN beer beautifully balanced with the smoothest mouthfeel.
> 
> Working tomorrow and Sunday track driving so just the one *tonigh*t, lookout *Sunday night *:lol:
> 
> Screwy



Oooooh, you cheeky little rule breaker!


----------



## bulp (29/7/11)

oh i got me some , woo hoo

SNPA - Beutifully balanced beer, was expecting more aroma but could of been lost in transit, for me this beer is all about balance, i think with APA's we brewers sometimes get caught up in massive amounts of hops and IBU's that boil the tastebuds off your tongue. This beer is magnificent.

Torpedo - Liked this too , once again think the aroma's a little shy but big hop flavour and nice chewy bitterness.

Enjoy your naughty sunday beers Screwy, your clone of SNPA was my OMG brewing moment mate Raisin a glass to you. :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers

By the way Geelong Dans has heaps go get some 



NOW


----------



## Screwtop (30/7/11)

Shed101 said:


> Oooooh, you cheeky little rule breaker!



Always livin on the edge mate :lol:



bulp said:


> oh i got me some , woo hoo
> 
> SNPA - Beutifully balanced beer, was expecting more aroma but could of been lost in transit, for me this beer is all about balance, i think with APA's we brewers sometimes get caught up in massive amounts of hops and IBU's that boil the tastebuds off your tongue. This beer is magnificent.
> 
> ...



Cheers Brett, them was the days eh!!!!! Will drink to your good self Sunday :beer: 

Screwy


----------



## Silo Ted (30/7/11)

warra48 said:


> It's a very nice beer, but to me it in some ways seems *overhyped*.



Exactly. There are Australian alternatives that can stand proudly alongside, even above, the SN wankfest.


----------



## pbrosnan (30/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Exactly. There are Australian alternatives that can stand proudly alongside, even above, the SN wankfest.


OK, I'll bite, care to share? And I don't think this is a wankfest, in fact it the argument could be made that those who find the beer "underwhelming" are indulging in a bit of pud-pulling.


----------



## bevdawg (30/7/11)

Picked up a 6 pack of Pale and Torpedo last night from Dan's up the road. Man, good value! I'll grab the Hefe next time around. I think having 4 Pales and 3 Torpedo's helped me loose at Poker all night long ^_^


----------



## gibbocore (30/7/11)

just a heads up, read the alcohol content before knocking back a few torpedoes before you head out in the afternoon. WeeeEEeeeEEEee


----------



## ben_sa (30/7/11)

Picked up all three on my way into work today. Just a single of each for 'research'...

Get to work, beers in my backpack. Leap the 1m fence to get into the office.... Pssssht... Open bag to see half the torpedo all over my jacket... ****! So i had to finish the other half... Not a bad ipa... But by no means the best ive had. Looking forward to the hefe and snpa in about 8 hours


----------



## Sully (30/7/11)

Picked up a 6 pack of SNPA & Torpedo at DM North Lakes for all the Brisbane-ites.


----------



## Batz (30/7/11)

Picked up a 6 pack of SNPA & Torpedo at DM Noosa for all the Sunny Coasters


----------



## chunckious (30/7/11)

pbrosnan said:


> OK, I'll bite, care to share? And I don't think this is a wankfest, in fact it the argument could be made that those who find the beer "underwhelming" are indulging in a bit of pud-pulling.



OK. SNPA is the most middle of the road of the 2 I've tasted. Alpha or Nirvana taste as good good to me.
Torpedo on the other hand is a awesome beer. On the nose doesn't smell like a IPA, more like a ESB. Maybe that's what I like about it. Bling has the caramel backbone with a awesome late hop hit that the SN doesn't have. SN is about balance with it's bitter taste.


----------



## argon (30/7/11)

Had a win on the Gs today so swung past dan's at the Gabba and picked up a case of snpa. Was tempted to get a torpedo also, but got alot of ipa around at the moment, so maybe next time. Plenty of stock left when I was there this arvo.


----------



## Malted (30/7/11)

:icon_offtopic: Not sure why a lot of folks think Alpha (Matilda Bay) is a good beer. Maybe I got a dud sixer but the ones I have tried seem to me to be out of balance for a Pale Ale and wayyyy too piney, aggresively so. For a PA, SNPA seems to me to be a good example of the style. If you want more then go an IPA of some sort? Keen to hear comments.


----------



## grod5 (30/7/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Exactly. There are Australian alternatives that can stand proudly alongside, even above, the SN wankfest.




I'm wanking big time and so much so my palms are hairy. Picked up a carton of Torpedo at www.warnersatthebay.com today (as well as a growler of BrewDog Pink IPA). Torpedo is no where near my fave IPA (Blind Pig) but it does give show me that we are viewed as a beer drinking market that can attract attention. I'll continue to buy this type of beer as long as it is available, who knows where this will lead, Dogfish head, Russian River or even greater availability of Fosters...

Alpha is another beer I love (when I can get it). 

daniel


----------



## ampy (30/7/11)

For anyone who is interested, just picked up a 6 pack of SNPA and Torpedo IPA at Dan Murphys at Watergardens Taylors Lakes Vic. Plenty of each, and they had the Kellerweis there to


----------



## Pistol (30/7/11)

I'd say Alpha is more a IPA than a PA.

Just having a Torpedo, it's nice but definately the best I've had.

For a well balanced IPA check out the Murrays Icon2, plenty of malt with the hops.


----------



## Frag_Dog (30/7/11)

I picked up a sixer of the Torpedo from the Dan Murphy's in Springwood. For the Brisbane southsiders...


----------



## piraterum (30/7/11)

If you're heading to Dans there is a stock availability tool on their website. 

Look up the product, click Find In Store and enter your postcode. Gives a table of the closest DM stores and their current stock levels. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maheel (30/7/11)

grabbed a 6 of torpedo from Gabba dans 

none COLD but .... all on display "hot"....

pretty nice beer


----------



## Murcluf (30/7/11)

Pick up SNPA and Torpedo today at Munno Dans SNPA was oxidised to buggery very hard to drink (but then again nearly every import I have gotten from Dans in SA in the last six month have signs of abuse) Torpedo was nice, slightly oxidised tastes more like an APA then an AIPA to me. Well I've tried them now, would happily drink a torpedo every now and again


----------



## lob (31/7/11)

Don't care what anyone else says, I'm going to buy some more SNPA today (Dans at Woden/Phillip Canberra). Until they run out this'll be my main beer purchase...bought this all the time last year while touring around the States, esp at Servos for around $8.99 or so. Absolutely love this beer and have no idea what has happenned to the taste buds of numerous people on this forum (and another one) who seem to suddenly view this beer as 'ordinary' and 'underwhelming.'


----------



## Nick JD (31/7/11)

lob said:


> Absolutely love this beer and have no idea what has happenned to the taste buds of numerous people on this forum (and another one) who seem to suddenly view this beer as 'ordinary' and 'underwhelming.'



It occurs in every craft.


----------



## Innes (31/7/11)

warra48 said:


> I dispair at the choice at my golf club, out of 8 taps, the only drinkable brew is Tooheys Old.


Especially now they have taken the Wicked Elf Pale Ale off.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (31/7/11)

Had a fairly quiet weekend. Didn't drink last night so gonna pick up a 6 pack of this and watch the footy. That golf conjured up a bit of a thirst!

Speaking of golf clubs, I'd love to see a golf club that has anything other than Tooheys, Carlton, XXXX etc. The local has Coopers Pale on tap and I drink it, but trying to get the Hahn Super Dry to give it the nod hasn't proved fruitful! The usual comment after tasting is, "mmmm it tastes a bit different, doesn't it?" If they weren't good friends and weren't so deprived in quality beer I would go to town on them about beer shouldn't taste like bland coloured water....


----------



## bigandhairy (31/7/11)

I'm lucky in a way that my local golf club has JSGA on tap. I know that a lot of people think its gone down hill recently but its still head and shoulders over xxxx gold and the other normal alternatives at the golf club bar.

bah


----------



## chrisso81 (31/7/11)

I found this beer to be both over and underwhelming, overwhelming at the checkout and underwhelming in the glass. I do think that both styles (the pale and the torpedo) were nice examples of the style, but the hype lead me to believe it would be so much more. The Torpedo is the better of the two IMO, nicely balanced and hides the ABV well. But, as others have said, many Aussie examples could stand proudly beside them. The labels are pretty though.

One thing that saddens me is to read of the efforts gone to by the company to get the beer here in good condition, yet its stored warm at Dan's. WTF? When I asked if there was any cold the reply was 'Just the bottles for tastings'. I wonder if many of the better beers I've splurged on and tried (Hobgoblin, Chimay, Leffe etc) could have been even better if it wasn't for their handling. To further reinforce this, I visit a tiny bottlo owned/managed(?) by a beer judge, and the product there is much better than when purchased from the big guys (fell in love with S&W Pacific there, found it to be shite from Dan's)

On another note had Fat Yak on tap at the Espy the other night, couldn't believe the difference in the hop flavour compared to the last stubby I had. (thats just in reference to the comments regarding shitty tap selections above)

Peace out :icon_cheers:


----------



## husky (31/7/11)

Picked up a sixer of SNPA and Torpedo last night. Both best before May 2012 so no issues with age. 
The SNPA was almost as good as I remember it in the states. Having never had Torpedo before, I quite liked it, plenty of hop flavour and aroma going on and a nice balanced bitterness.


----------



## kevo (31/7/11)

chrisso81 said:


> One thing that saddens me is to read of the efforts gone to by the company to get the beer here in good condition, yet its stored warm at Dan's. WTF? When I asked if there was any cold the reply was 'Just the bottles for tastings'. I wonder if many of the better beers I've splurged on and tried (Hobgoblin, Chimay, Leffe etc) could have been even better if it wasn't for their handling. To further reinforce this, I visit a tiny bottlo owned/managed(?) by a beer judge, and the product there is much better than when purchased from the big guys (fell in love with S&W Pacific there, found it to be shite from Dan's)



I was thinking the same when a six pack was fetched for me from out the back - hadn't made it onto the shelves.

To my pleasant surprise, the six pack was cold - a great sign for how this is beig handled here(at my local at least) and thought it may be a stipulation of distribution??? I'm pretty sure refrigeration was a reason Stone doesn't send beers here.

Anyways, loved the Torpedo, had the PA a while back when it was likely a grey import (before I knew what a grey import was) and found it good, but with too much caramel for my liking. Prefer a LCPA anytime.

Regardless of the hype v reality - I'm really glad these beers are available here and that people are snapping them up, hopefully a good sign of things to come.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## lukiep8 (1/8/11)

Beers are not required to be stored cold by Sierra Nevada, but the beer savvy stores are storing the majority of stock cold, since it made the trip over here that way.

And you are indeed correct with Stone. They require their beers to be refrigerated at all times. The Stone beers that came over through the Monk for their US Craft Beer Week were refrigerated here, and kept in refrigeration at one of the liquor stores they ended up at.


----------



## gibbocore (1/8/11)

If you cant acknowledge that these are great beers, you probably are under the impression that a great PA or IPA should be a mouthful of passionfruit and citrusy hop flavour. It doesn't take a genius to dump a bucket of galaxy at flameout, but it does take some craft to balance a beer and make it drinkable.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (1/8/11)

gibbocore said:


> If you cant acknowledge that these are great beers, you probably are under the impression that a great PA or IPA should be a mouthful of passionfruit and citrusy hop flavour. It doesn't take a genius to dump a bucket of galaxy at flameout, but it does take some craft to balance a beer and make it drinkable.



+1 well said, the 2 beers discussed were made to be drinkable balanced examples of there respective styles, not hop bombs.


----------



## Silo Ted (1/8/11)

gibbocore said:


> If you cant acknowledge that these are great beers, you probably are under the impression that a great PA or IPA should be a mouthful of passionfruit and citrusy hop flavour. It doesn't take a genius to dump a bucket of galaxy at flameout, but it does take some craft to balance a beer and make it drinkable.




:icon_vomit: My days of Galaxy and NS are over, buddy. There are too many better beers at my local to be bogged down by fruity overload (or overinflated legend for that matter)


----------



## RickyC (1/8/11)

LUKIE said:


> Beers are not required to be stored cold by Sierra Nevada, but the beer savvy stores are storing the majority of stock cold, since it made the trip over here that way.
> 
> And you are indeed correct with Stone. They require their beers to be refrigerated at all times. The Stone beers that came over through the Monk for their US Craft Beer Week were refrigerated here, and kept in refrigeration at one of the liquor stores they ended up at.



Check the bottle, I'm pretty sure from memory on Friday night (although by that stage I'd had a few Torpedo's) they recommend storing the beer cold.

Also check out this grey market article and the response from Sierra Nevada

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2010/11/grey-i...-the-new-black/

I've had these beers 'grey', unknowingly at the time, and these ones I picked up from Dan's are so much better.

Of the three, I enjoy the pale ale the most.


----------



## gibbocore (1/8/11)

not aimed at you pal.


----------



## mikem108 (1/8/11)

it ran out fast, got a 6 pack of torpedo on thursday, went back on sunday for some pale and there was only 2 stubbies left


----------



## Nick JD (1/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> :icon_vomit: My days of Galaxy and NS are over, buddy. There are too many better beers at my local to be bogged down by fruity overload (or overinflated legend for that matter)



What do you like, Ted? 

Enlighten us with your completely wank-fest-free recommendations.

You know that guy at the pub, who seems to know everything that's wrong with a subject, but not much that's right about it? ...you do sound a little like that bloke. 

Are there truely people out there who know the going rate for Jousting Sticks? I think SNPA is a fine example of an APA. Am I dreamin'?


----------



## bradsbrew (1/8/11)

Nick JD said:


> What do you like, Ted?
> 
> 
> 
> Are there truely people out there who know the going rate for Jousting Sticks?



I'd pay $250 for a set. Although then I'de probably need a horse, yes I know you could get away without using horses but it would not be quite as authentic hey, and I would also like some armour, and a coat of arms, and a stable keep, and a funny british accent much like the one I am typing this post with...................oh well back to my IPA on an RDO.

Cheers Brad


----------



## winkle (1/8/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I'd pay $250 for a set. Although then I'de probably need a horse, yes I know you could get away without using horses but it would not be quite as authentic hey, and I would also like some armour, and a coat of arms, and a stable keep, and a funny british accent much like the one I am typing this post with...................oh well back to my IPA on an RDO.
> 
> Cheers Brad



Currently $10.99 (+ $12 postage) on ebay Brad :icon_cheers: Just hard plastic sadly.
You could get an inflatable one from China $1.99 to deal with the flocks of inflatable sheep.
Opps, wandering OT again...


----------



## warra48 (1/8/11)

Wachenfeld said:


> Especially now they have taken the Wicked Elf Pale Ale off.



That would be Port Macquarie Golf Club.

I play at Wauchope. They won't even stock Wicked Elf in the bottle. When I asked them about it I was told very firmly by the bar guy that they'd never stock that "sh..t" here. You just can't help some people.

I was pulled over for a routine Breath Test on Saturday morning. Some old codger, about 97 in the shade, thought the copper was indicating for him to pull over from the far lane, so he just slammed on the anchors and cut across the left lane and into the parking lane chopping me off. Luckily I avoided the silly old bugger. When I said to the copper "some people are just unbelievable", he replied "you can't put brains in a statue". Same applies to peoples' taste about beer.


----------



## warra48 (1/8/11)

lob said:


> Don't care what anyone else says, I'm going to buy some more SNPA today (Dans at Woden/Phillip Canberra). Until they run out this'll be my main beer purchase...bought this all the time last year while touring around the States, esp at Servos for around $8.99 or so. Absolutely love this beer and have no idea what has happenned to the taste buds of numerous people on this forum (and another one) who seem to suddenly view this beer as 'ordinary' and 'underwhelming.'



I don't quite agree with your interpretation of peoples' view on this beer.
In essence what I did say was that it was a very nice beer, and also one I'd happily drink again, but that it didn't match up expectations based on all the hype I've read about it over the years. Maybe my expectations were unreasonable. Maybe everything you read on the web isn't quite the whole truth and nothing but the truth.
I still have 5 of mine left, and will drink them with pleasure, when I feel like it. And I will buy it again, but this time knowing what I'm buying. I also continue to buy my local beers from Wicked Elf. Having said that, the bulk of my consumption will still be my own brews, after all, as a self-funded retiree the pennies only stretch so far.


----------



## lob (1/8/11)

With terms like "wankfest" thrown about, I thought I was being somewhat measured in my opinion. Yeah, agreed though, brewing your own beer is a much better idea than buying six packs @ $20 on a regular basis. Must get back off the wagon...


----------



## argon (1/8/11)

Having one now... After having some mostly big flavored ipas, Belgians and beers over 1060 lately it's nice to have something nicely balanced and fresh. Just a really solid flavorsome apa. Love it.


----------



## Tony (1/8/11)

I had my first SNPA and Torpedo the other day and i was really impressed with them actually.

Do we know if this will become a regular DM shelf item or is it a one off?


----------



## Bizier (1/8/11)

Should be regular items Tony.


----------



## lukiep8 (1/8/11)

RickyC said:


> Check the bottle, I'm pretty sure from memory on Friday night (although by that stage I'd had a few Torpedo's) they recommend storing the beer cold.
> 
> Also check out this grey market article and the response from Sierra Nevada
> 
> ...



Indeed. Most, if not all US craft breweries usually have that "please store cold", or something similar on their labels. The difference between Sierra Nevada and Stone, is that Stone require their products to be stored cold at every step of the way, including at liquor stores. I don't understand how they could truely enforce that, but it is a part of their contracts as far as I am aware.

Sierra Nevada on the other hand, it was all about storage and cold transport from brewery -> Australia and at the wholesaler level. Pretty sure the importer is recommending that everyone store the beer at cooler temperatures.


----------



## pbrosnan (1/8/11)

Silo Ted said:


> :icon_vomit: My days of Galaxy and NS are over, buddy


Are yes, the veteran scorns our novitiate fawning over this particularly foppish beverage. Where are the hard-men of yesteryear? Probably attending a wankfest. God it must be lonely at the top ... sob ...


----------



## tavas (1/8/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I'd pay $250 for a set. Although then I'de probably need a horse, yes I know you could get away without using horses but it would not be quite as authentic hey, and I would also like some armour, and a coat of arms, and a stable keep, and a funny british accent much like the one I am typing this post with...................oh well back to my IPA on an RDO.
> 
> Cheers Brad




:icon_offtopic: You could substitute two halves of a coconut for a horse. The coconut may or may not be carried by a swallow.


----------



## ben_sa (2/8/11)

The hefe was deeeelicious.....


----------



## Innes (2/8/11)

tavas said:


> The coconut may or may not be carried by a swallow.


An African swallow maybe, but not a European swallow! :icon_cheers:


----------



## banora brewer (2/8/11)

Just cracked my first snpa, wow!!! Well balanced and nice mouth feel, 5 more to go!!!


----------



## bradsbrew (2/8/11)

tavas said:


> :icon_offtopic: You could substitute two halves of a coconut for a horse. The coconut may or may not be carried by a swallow.



Ah yes, but I will also need a trumpet or bugle and someone to call 'charge' but perhaps Icould use the stable keep to do this for me.

These posts relating to this subject should be read with a "rick from the youngones" accent


----------



## roo_dr (2/8/11)

Having just run out of yeast I re-cultured from the SNPA 6 pack I brought back from SF in March, this couldn't come at a better time. Yeah, I know it's only US-05 in liquid form, and it's a bit of effort to re-culture the dregs, but their yeast seems to do a nicer job...

And it's a great beer too! 24 of them in cold storage now, about to become 23...


----------



## tazman1967 (2/8/11)

SNPA... nicely balanced APA, Torpedo was yummy as usual.... Ive tried these both before. The Kellerweis was the surprise for me, that is a damm tasty Wheat beer :icon_drool2: . Perfect balance of Bananna and Clove/Spice IMHO. Could really give these a hammering on a nice Summers day. :drinks:


----------



## glaab (2/8/11)

bradsbrew said:


> should be read with a "rick from the youngones" accent


or graham chapman :icon_cheers: 


edit, :icon_offtopic: luuurv the snpa and torpedo ipa


----------



## Tony (2/8/11)

Well............ i gave the wife my bank card (yes i trust her) and asked her to drop by uncle dans for a 6 pack of Torpedo!

I came home... after a 14 hr MASSIVE day at work and 3 hrs of travel to a CARTON 

She even put a 6 pack in the fridge for me and i promptly enjoyed one......... Y.U.M!

She said they didnt have it on display and had to get them to go get it from out the back, and they wernt real keen on handing it over aparently........ used by is May 2012. Maybe they are storing it out the back till April 2012 in the sun and then they will put it on the shelf ????

Anyway..... im $80 down but a very happy man 

cheers


----------



## Pollux (3/8/11)

joshuahardie said:


> Just went into Alexandria
> 
> Pale totally gone
> Torpedo is down to the last 2 cases
> ...




Just a heads up, I just dropped in there again, grabbed a 6pk of Kellerweiss and when I got to the checkout inquired as to if they had any SNPA or Torpedo. Turns out there were 4 layers of each on a pallet hiding out the back. So ask them if you drop in again. I only grabbed a 6pk of each and there is none on display so it shouldn't move that quickly.


----------



## Snow (3/8/11)

I tried the SNPA, Torpedo and Kellerweiss the other day. I'll have to go against the grain and say that I didn't particularly enjoy the SNPA. I just found it too grassy - tasted like some of my earlier homebrews when I over-dry hopped with cascade. Just out of balance hop flavour. 

The Keller was ok, but just ok. No real weissbier flavours that I look for in the style and just a bit bland, really. Ok for a lawnmower beer i guess.

I really enjoyed the Torpedo and would probably buy it again if my IPA keg had run out and I had a hankering. But for $24 a sixer, I'd actually rather grab some Murrays....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## redbeard (3/8/11)

Pollux said:


> Just a heads up, I just dropped in there again, grabbed a 6pk of Kellerweiss and when I got to the checkout inquired as to if they had any SNPA or Torpedo. Turns out there were 4 layers of each on a pallet hiding out the back. So ask them if you drop in again. I only grabbed a 6pk of each and there is none on display so it shouldn't move that quickly.



Ha, was there late last fri & was only Kellerweiss on the shelf. I asked & the guy looked out back but said there was no snpa or torpedo - @#$%$%^ didnt look too hard. Maybe tmw ...


----------



## DJR (3/8/11)

Tony said:


> to a CARTON
> 
> She even put a 6 pack in the fridge for me and i promptly enjoyed one......... Y.U.M!



Nice one! man i could go a carton of torpedo right now

I still remember buying it in the states at the corner bottleo - $2.50 US or so for a longneck, fresh as. Good to see them bringing it in.

Does anyone know an indie that is stocking it via Phoenix? Platinum? Chambers?


----------



## lukiep8 (3/8/11)

I know Platinum has it. I think they missed out on the Southern Hemisphere though.


----------



## Tiny_Tim (4/8/11)

Facebook group is up, for those who are so inclined:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pag...0121970?sk=wall


----------



## Bizier (4/8/11)

I am drinking my first Phoenix imported Torpedos now. While they are not as fresh as I had in Nth Cali, they never were going to be.

I am getting flashbacks of my initial impression: not the most amazing beer in the world, but a very well crafted, rock solid, and quintessential US IPA. Yum.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/8/11)

glaab said:


> or graham chapman :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> edit, :icon_offtopic: luuurv the snpa and torpedo ipa




Gotta be Graham Chapman's accent.

That probably explains why his King Arthur never had a Queen Gwenivere.

Given everyone's paying out of each other's tastes - I use the immortal quote "it's not a matter of where it grips it".


----------



## Sydneybrewer (4/8/11)

Poored this one tonight, a little more bitter then i remember but still pretty smooth.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/8/11)

just downed my first SNPA. Quite nice, no real hop aroma at all though. Has DM raped my beer or is my nose busted?


----------



## Pollux (6/8/11)

Forget Dan's.............Just swung by Platinum and came home with 2 of Southern Hemisphere Harvest Ales...........Is 3pm too early to hit them?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/8/11)

******* dans, thats twice i've been burnt. They probably left the pallet out in the sun for a week before putting them on the shelf.


----------



## Nick JD (6/8/11)

Yum YUM!


----------



## Pollux (6/8/11)

eenie, meanie, minee, mo................


----------



## Synthetase (6/8/11)

Dropped by the bottle shop tonight to see what all the fuss was about.

I must say this is quite a tasty and well-balanced beer. Nice body with solid bitterness and fruity hop flavour. I can't say anything much about the aroma since my sense of smell is next to useless, but the rest rate well in my book. It's just a shame that the $22 for 6 pretty much covers the ingredients for >20 L of my own ale. Still, I had to try it anyway and I'm glad I did.


----------



## humulus (7/8/11)

Pollux said:


> eenie, meanie, minee, mo................


Jesus pollux gotta swing buy platinum one day its 6.50am and i could go one of those!!!!


----------



## seanohio (7/8/11)

i am very torn about SN being available here. grey-market products are kind of crappy...but to be able to get a case of SNPA and Torpedo would be amazing. SNPA is a fine example of an american classic pale ale. it's a delicious, drinkable beer. i miss it!! torpedo, though, is my favorite.


----------



## Mobbee007 (7/8/11)

No longer grey imports all legitimate so go & treat yourself!!


----------



## Synthetase (7/8/11)

RexBanner said:


> No longer grey imports all legitimate so go & treat yourself!!



So funny seeing that comment from Rex Banner.

Take that, beer baron!


----------



## Newbee(r) (7/8/11)

Southern Hemisphere Harvest? Never seen this one before. Tasting notes for this one would be great Pollux


----------



## DUANNE (7/8/11)

Pollux said:


> Forget Dan's.............Just swung by Platinum and came home with 2 of Southern Hemisphere Harvest Ales...........Is 3pm too early to hit them?




had a couple of them last night and it is very nice beer.i will also go against the majority and say i actually enjoy the apa a lot more than torpedo, had the torpedo next to a hop hog the other night and would rate the hop hog a MUCH better ipa.


----------



## Brad Churchill (7/8/11)

Had a torpedo the other night. 
Not a lot of aroma but a very tasty well balanced IPA. 
Must say I have been more impressed with other examples of this style such as Epic's and Avery's.
However a very delicious beer and I am looking forward to drinking the other one in the fridge. 
Would love to get a truly fresh one of these. 
Must give kudos to the Beer Masons. Every beer these guys deliver tastes super fresh cant wait for the next pack :icon_drool2: 

Cheers


----------



## seanohio (7/8/11)

seriously? that's the best news i've heard of all week!


----------



## mwd (8/8/11)

Grabbed a case of Torpedo fresh in at our local Dan's $90.00 ( gasp) just cooling down a few now. As an ardent admirer of Punk IPA hoping I will enjoy this one as well. Pity about the size of the bottles only a few mouthfuls in em.


----------



## pk.sax (8/8/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Grabbed a case of Torpedo fresh in at our local Dan's $90.00 ( gasp) just cooling down a few now. As an ardent admirer of Punk IPA hoping I will enjoy this one as well. Pity about the size of the bottles only a few mouthfuls in em.



Did you go to the one off captain cook hwy?

I went to the one on Mulgrave road and they only had PA and hefe...
Quite liked the hefe


----------



## mwd (8/8/11)

practicalfool said:


> Did you go to the one off captain cook hwy?
> 
> I went to the one on Mulgrave road and they only had PA and hefe...
> Quite liked the hefe



Yep Smithfield and carted it home on the bus  BTW they said they got a full quota so should have plenty stock ATM.

Quite a few enquires about it though so looks like it may be popular until you get the bill.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (8/8/11)

we grabbed a few PA for the drive home on on Saturday from Smithfield Dan's ,, seem quite fresh ...

cheers


----------



## ekul (8/8/11)

I tried the Torpedo last night. It was a nice beer but i thought it was a tad pricey for what it is. I thought it was going to be a little hoppier. I had a murrays nirvana pale ale earlier in the night (a few hours before hand) and it was far hoppier than i thought the torpedo was going to be. It wasn't a bad beer, just thought it was going to be better with all the exitement built around it. Very well balanced beer though, i could drink them all night.

I tried the SNPA as well, it was very nice, but too exxy for what it is.

For my money i reckon Alpha pale ale would beat them hands down, but it probably arrives to me a little fresher, seeing how the brewery is in australia and all that.

My next brew is going to be torpedo inspired, haven't made a 50+ IBU beer in such a long time.


----------



## argon (8/8/11)

Just picked up a 6 of Torpedo, 6 Urquell and a Landlord (as well as a bottle of 2009 Church Block) The guy behind me was carrying a block of Powers Gold. Heathen.


----------



## mwd (8/8/11)

If you like Punk IPA you should like Torpedo IPA and has a nice alcohol kick at 7.2%ABV


----------



## Zizzle (9/8/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Grabbed a case of Torpedo fresh in at our local Dan's $90.00 ( gasp)



I LOLed. Under $7 a sixpack here. I bet the taxman gets a good chunk of that $90.


----------



## DJR (9/8/11)

Zizzle said:


> I LOLed. Under $7 a sixpack here. I bet the taxman gets a good chunk of that $90.



Yeah, rub it in, good old state-based excise tax system in the US


----------



## pmash (9/8/11)

Pollux said:


> eenie, meanie, minee, mo................




'Best beer in that snap shot is from New Zealand..........hands down !!


----------



## petesbrew (13/8/11)

I took a trip past Dan's today & grabbed one each (bypassed the weiss - next time).
For some stupid reason I had the torpedo first, then the Pale Ale.
Oh boy, that Torpedo was perfect. Just Perfect.
The Pale Ale was great, but my bad for drinking it 2nd.
The real joy is when I've got a SN Celebration Ale clone recipe at my fingertips. I love great beers, and I love brewing them cheaply.


----------



## hoohaaman (13/8/11)

petesbrew said:


> I took a trip past Dan's today & grabbed one each (bypassed the weiss - next time).
> For some stupid reason I had the torpedo first, then the Pale Ale.
> Oh boy, that Torpedo was perfect. Just Perfect.
> The Pale Ale was great, but my bad for drinking it 2nd.
> The real joy is when I've got a SN Celebration Ale clone recipe at my fingertips. I love great beers, and I love brewing them cheaply.



I love the Torpedo and Celebration equally,with SNPA just outside.I also love great beers and tweaking them cheaply.I always thought SNPA was a little lacking so tweaked it a little to my taste to compliment my clones of Torpedo and Celebration.


----------



## Snowdog (4/9/11)

Picked up a slab each of SNPA & SN Torpedo from my local Dan's (Holland Park) & as I paid for it, I was thinking they left the shipment outside ...
No, even though they hadn't refrigerated the beer in store, they both are awesome!


----------



## Josh (5/9/11)

Has anyone seen the Beer Camp Case in Sydney yet? Pretty keen to try that one.


----------



## Pollux (5/9/11)

I am on the waiting list at Platinum..........expecting a call some time this week to go get mine.


----------



## Newbee(r) (5/9/11)

I recently brewed a nice hoppy AIPA sitting on 5.8%. Pouring a long neck of this into a jug and adding a stubby of Torpedo from a recent case purchase is fast becoming a post work ritual here. The torpedo in Canberra is really fresh and I will be going back for a case of the SNPA on Friday (won't be mixing that one). I asked the DM manager if it was going to be a standard or a one off large order, and he advised it will be ongoing available from now on. Can't say I buy beer these days very often other than a batch of tasters for 'research' but will happily pick up the odd case of Torpedo now and then knowing they are there when I want them.


----------



## ballantynebrew (6/11/11)

oh yeah what a range of big ones...

cannot get enough of these when funds allow.

had good advice to get mine at archive instead of dans

nothing worse than a warm pallet beer

torpedo in the hole!


----------



## Pollux (12/11/11)

Josh said:


> Has anyone seen the Beer Camp Case in Sydney yet? Pretty keen to try that one.




Yes, yes I have.................In my garage


----------



## Gar (12/11/11)

Bastard!


----------



## Pollux (12/11/11)

That's right.............I have 2................From 2 different stores mind you...


----------



## Zizzle (12/11/11)

Looking forward to a review.

We really liked 2 out of 4.


----------



## Snowdog (13/11/11)

ballantynebrew said:


> had good advice to get mine at *Archive* instead of dans



Yeah, great advice. Picked up a carton from the *Archive Next Door Cellars* yesterday. They keep it cold. Much better tasting! Would rather support them than Dans, who lately at Albany Creek have only been offering up SN in either 6-packs or individual bottles. :angry: 

Oh yeah, picked up a six of Sierra Nevada Tumbler Brown along with my new favorite Pale Ale ... 4 Pines! :kooi:


----------



## mwd (22/3/15)

Hop Hunter IPA coming to Dans some time this year looks interesting added distilled hop oils to give a fresh wet hop flavour.

http://www.sierranevada.com/beer/year-round/hop-hunter-ipa

http://www.mensjournal.com/food-drink/drinks/is-this-the-freshest-tasting-ipa-on-the-planet-20150123


----------



## DU99 (22/3/15)

:icon_offtopic: sounds a interesting process and the variety of the hops that go into that beer


----------



## SBOB (22/3/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Hop Hunter IPA coming to Dans some time this year looks interesting added distilled hop oils to give a fresh wet hop flavour.
> 
> http://www.sierranevada.com/beer/year-round/hop-hunter-ipa
> 
> http://www.mensjournal.com/food-drink/drinks/is-this-the-freshest-tasting-ipa-on-the-planet-20150123


I just came back from a holiday in CA and bought a 6 pack of this while I was there..
Its very tasty with a very strong hop flavour so good to see it being brought out here. Thought it was better than the Torpedo IPA


----------



## takai (24/3/15)

Anyone seen it around? Thinking of it for next weeks work drinks


----------



## mwd (24/3/15)

Not available here yet. Have not heard any date yet for Australian launch.


----------



## mwd (20/6/15)

Anybody seen The Hop Hunter yet in Dans nothing on the website and it has been out for months now elsewhere.

Also anyone tried the Hoppy Lager made in conjunction with Ballast Point input. Will pick up a six next week if I see any here in FNQ.


----------



## slcmorro (20/6/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Also anyone tried the Hoppy Lager










Deadbox Brewhouse - Reviews
14 June at 14:52 · Edited · 






Sierra Nevada Beer Camp 2015 Hoppy Lager.
Sierra Nevada are known for churning out good beer after good beer, and this one is no exception.
A mix of malt and hops (I know right?) are forefront in this beer. Being a lager, it was very easy to drink.

At the forefront, some floral and citrus hops present themselves. Apricot, lemon and sweetness are the first impressions, closely followed by a very subtle hit of pine - interesting, being that SN usually pound their beers with the American C-Hops, renowned for their piney additions to the tongue.
Finishing sweet but somehow dry, this crisp number departs with a pleasant bitterness.
Easily enjoyed in cold weather, I imagine this one would be a delight on a hot day also.
Purchased from Carwyn Cellars, if you're a fan of lager in general but find yourself with a hankering for hops without the cloying sweetness or big ABV hit of an IPA this ones for you.


----------



## mje1980 (20/6/15)

You blokes know that tooheys makes pale ale now don't you?


----------



## Spiesy (20/6/15)

slcmorro said:


> *Deadbox Brewhouse - Reviews*
> 14 June at 14:52 · Edited ·
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear that you dropped into Carwyn. Dig it?


----------



## slcmorro (21/6/15)

Spiesy said:


> Good to hear that you dropped into Carwyn. Dig it?


Yeah mate, loved it. Got heaps of good beers, and tried some Brewdog stuff on tap. Great recommendation - I told them you sent me


----------



## pat86 (25/6/15)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Anybody seen The Hop Hunter yet in Dans nothing on the website and it has been out for months now elsewhere.
> 
> Also anyone tried the Hoppy Lager made in conjunction with Ballast Point input. Will pick up a six next week if I see any here in FNQ.


I had one the other day and thought it was good but nothing crazy. I'll take a Sculpin or Big Eye over it for sure. It was very well balanced - felt like a 4% beer to me but not if you want something hoppy or bitter.


----------



## SJW (25/6/15)

Booked Hawaii again today for our 6th trip. Everytime I load up on 6 packs of Torpedo IPA for $12 U.S. Can't wait.


----------



## slcmorro (25/6/15)

SJW said:


> Booked Hawaii again today for our 6th trip. Everytime I load up on 6 packs of Torpedo IPA for $12 U.S. Can't wait.


$12 USD = $15.50 AUD.

Dan have 4 packs for $21.99 for the 473ml cans. You're getting a good deal!


----------



## Gregos (25/6/15)

SJW said:


> Booked Hawaii again today for our 6th trip. Everytime I load up on 6 packs of Torpedo IPA for $12 U.S. Can't wait.


Yep when I went there last the exchange rate was 99c AUD for a 1 USD, got on those 6 packs every day


----------

